# When should I get my cockapoo clipped



## Julie I (Jul 21, 2013)

Jessie is 8 months old and her coat is getting long and matted I don't want to get her cut when the weathers too cold, has anyone got any suggestions .. Thanks


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo the dreaded matts - they come to us all around that age.
Sorry no advice, but if you do get her cut right down, she won't be too cold & if so, a great excuse to go doggy coat shopping! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If her coat is matting then she may need to be clipped, matts can be really uncomfortable. 
When their coats are shorter they dry much more quickly and therefore warm up much faster


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I got Molly cut down at about 6 months. The shaggy look was getting out of control. She has been short ever since it's so much easier to take care of. She isn't cold and it's freezing here this week we were in the -30's.  I just put her equafleece on and she is fine. I don't take her out long when it's that cold cause we had a cold weather warning you could get frost bite in 10 minutes. But on normal winter days we are out for at least 30 minutes at a time!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would visit a groomer asap, if you like her longer coat ask them not to take much off but if left too long she will matt loads and may need a shave off which is always a shock!!


----------



## garrob (Jul 29, 2013)

*Coat*

Hello all, not sure if i'm in the correct thread. My 8 month old Cockapoo girl is starting to leave small clumps of black fluff from her coat on the floors in our house, does this mean she will need a haircut(which I think she does) and will these clumps of fluff always fall off her?, her coat is curly but loose, will it change after her cut or when she gets a bit older?.We have also been noticing some hairs as well- any advice please.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

garrob said:


> Hello all, not sure if i'm in the correct thread. My 8 month old Cockapoo girl is starting to leave small clumps of black fluff from her coat on the floors in our house, does this mean she will need a haircut(which I think she does) and will these clumps of fluff always fall off her?, her coat is curly but loose, will it change after her cut or when she gets a bit older?.We have also been noticing some hairs as well- any advice please.


Can you get a comb through the coat?


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Julie I said:


> Jessie is 8 months old and her coat is getting long and matted I don't want to get her cut when the weathers too cold, has anyone got any suggestions .. Thanks


I thought that too Julie but when they get wet, they get very cold and take so long to dry. Just ask for a puppy cut so they don't take too much off. I have heard that matts can pull at their skin and hurt them so she might be uncomfortable with long matted hair.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

garrob said:


> Hello all, not sure if i'm in the correct thread. My 8 month old Cockapoo girl is starting to leave small clumps of black fluff from her coat on the floors in our house, does this mean she will need a haircut(which I think she does) and will these clumps of fluff always fall off her?, her coat is curly but loose, will it change after her cut or when she gets a bit older?.We have also been noticing some hairs as well- any advice please.


It sounds like your pup is in the process of getting her adult coat. During this time, they often lose bits of their lovely low maintenance puppy coat. The adult coat tends to be thicker and woolier and is when it starts to mat. Comb your puppy regularly and use your fingers to feel for mats. 

You don't necessarily need to get her cut right down, but it might be a good time for her first trim


----------

